
The Developer’s Dream – Income via Open Source - boost_lab
https://medium.com/@_boost_lab/the-developers-dream-income-via-open-source-58fc226930b8
======
ohiovr
It looks like a middle man between your project and your donors. How is it
better than a direct donation?

